# TFO Axiom 2 vs 2X (9wt) choices



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

I traded for the X 9weight because of Sage shortages, and have thrown it on dry land. It's a stick that will give you distance for sure. I would call it, "borderline extra fast."


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

ShannonD said:


> I traded for the X 9weight because of Sage shortages, and have thrown it on dry land. It's a stick that will give you distance for sure. I would call it, "borderline extra fast."


"Borderline" gives me hope. I think I just have a fear of it feeling too much like the original Axiom, where I had to overline.

I'm leaning towards the 2X, just based off searching this forum and a quick google search.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I've casted both and my buddy has the 2X in 9wt. The Axiom II is very fast and has a strong butt section. To bend that butt section, you do have to overweight the rod or have a lot of line out. I like the rod for blind casting surf, but nothing short distance. The II-X is a much better rod in my opinion. Is feels very similar to the orvis H3 but with more tip flex. You can load the rod with little to no line out there and the rod rebounds well. A slower casting stroke is needed for longer casts for some reason though. Either way, I think the II-X is a better choice unless you are blind casting the entire line all day every day.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

I've only cast the II-X 8 wt. I liked it quite a bit. While on the stiff side, I thought it cast pretty well at shorter distances (30-35')--but where it really performed was at 55'+, when I first started my session a few casts abruptly died because I had shot all of the line stripped off the spool. Not a ton of feel and probably wouldn't be my choice if making primarily short shots all day, but I was pleased with the accuracy at shorter distances. I did my test casting with two lines, a slightly overweighted bonefish line (a few gr over but still within the true-to-weight window) and a half-size heavy line and liked it with both. Bottom line, I think the rod really shines at distance, but is good enough at shorter distances that it can be that all-day rod (casts of varying lengths) with a standard line.


----------



## Flyguy33 (Oct 31, 2021)

I can only give my recommendations in the 8wt but I have cast both, I can tell you I sold the II and now only own the II-X. As others mentioned, to me the II-X is a tip flex and felt much faster in hand than the II. I do prefer the feel of faster rod. The II seemed to have more of a mid flex feel to it and felt slower. I will tell you I did over line my II-X one weight and to me it casts great with one line weight over, you really get nice load feel in the rod, just my .02


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Im probably opposite of everyone but I like a slower mid flex rod and liked the 2 over the 2X.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone -- I actually think I'll be able to test both tomorrow. I clipped the hook points off a heavy fly and a gurgler, so I'm hoping to get a decent feel for how these rods fit me (depending on what demo line the shop found).

I'll report back with what I find for anyone else that might be interested.


----------



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll be interested to hear your review of both. I just purchased an 8wt Axiom II and quite enjoy it so far. But, I'm not always looking for max distance. I was considering picking up a 10wt II X though.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Trying them both is the the way to go. I tried a mangrove, a 2, and a 2X and the 2 was the winner for me.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

goose_ said:


> Trying them both is the the way to go. I tried a mangrove, a 2, and a 2X and the 2 was the winner for me.


Which would you say was closer to the Mangrove? My son has Mangroves in 5,6, and 8 and I was going to buy him a 9 for Christmas but can't find one. I guess they're phasing it out in favor of the new Mangrove Coast and the Axiom versions.


----------



## Samwheeler69 (Dec 13, 2018)

me and a buddy have both, i prefer the II, he likes the IIX. Ass for every seat, really need to toss both to decide.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Well unfortunately I was only able to throw the 2X, not the 2. They found an old 9wt demo line called Climax that they claimed was a true-weight line, but a quick Google search shows it might be a "big fly" line. Regardless, I was pleased that the rod didn't feel clunky or broomsticky, which was my biggest concern. I just didn't want a rod that felt like a 10wt in hand.

It threw a heavy fly easily and was surprisingly accurate at short distance. It didn't really have much feel in short, but I dropped the fly very near my target each time. Starting the cast by dropping the fly out of my hand required maybe one more false cast than I liked, but even "water loading" off the ground fixed that problem. I'm sure a little practice would go a long way in that regard too.

I'm not the biggest fan of the blue blank (I like the more subtle stuff), but I like the recoil stripping guides (the first one does look small but I didn't notice any difference when casting), and most importantly - the rod felt pretty dang good at all distances.

I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on the 2X, and maybe go with a Flats Pro or Grand Slam line. Thank y'all for your input!


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Which would you say was closer to the Mangrove? My son has Mangroves in 5,6, and 8 and I was going to buy him a 9 for Christmas but can't find one. I guess they're phasing it out in favor of the new Mangrove Coast and the Axiom versions.


not to derail the thread but I thought the 2 and the Mangrove were similar feeling rods. More Med/Fast then fast. The 2X seemed like it had a faster action. They've also introduced a "Mangrove Coast", you may give that a try. apparently they're replacing the original with it - something to do with certain materials not being available any longer. In any case, cast a few rods and see what you think.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

I’ve fished both in 7/8, had the 2 in an 8, currently have the 2x in a 7. Really like both rods, but they definitely fish differently. Loved my 2 as a flood tide rod, or low tide redfish rod, I like my 2x for pretty much anything, but it lacks a little in feel for casting. I’ve fished my 2x with a 7wt grand slam line (205g), the orvis saltwater 8wt line(210), and a 250g sink tip for stripers, it handles all of them well in my opinion.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

goose_ said:


> not to derail the thread but I thought the 2 and the Mangrove were similar feeling rods. More Med/Fast then fast. The 2X seemed like it had a faster action. They've also introduced a "Mangrove Coast", you may give that a try. apparently they're replacing the original with it - something to do with certain materials not being available any longer. In any case, cast a few rods and see what you think.


Thanks, that's good feedback. The TFO site lists the Mangrove as a Fast rod and the Mangrove Coast as Med/Fast, hence my confusion. With the supply situation, I'm having trouble finding any 9wt TFOs in stock within a couple hours drive of me so was hoping someone could offer a comparison. appreciate the feedback.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Thanks, that's good feedback. The TFO site lists the Mangrove as a Fast rod and the Mangrove Coast as Med/Fast, hence my confusion. With the supply situation, I'm having trouble finding any 9wt TFOs in stock within a couple hours drive of me so was hoping someone could offer a comparison. appreciate the feedback.


I am sometimes confused with the way that TFO labels their rod action. For example, my experience with the mangrove is that it is a medium fast rod but as you say it is listed as fast by tfo. If you look at their listing for the TICRX they put it as medium fast on their website. I have a ticrx I fish often and I definitely wouldn’t consider a medium/fast rod….

My 10wt is an axiom 2x and I while I think it’s a fast rod, I’m not sure I would classify it as extra fast. It’s not as fast as something like a method but definitely can generate some good line speed. I really like the axiom 2x especially for the price.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeez. I am thoroughly confused now ... and I own the 9? Or do I?


----------



## dtaylo1066 (Sep 28, 2021)

Trident has some good video reviews of the Axiom II-X, LK Legacy, Mangrove Coast as well as older models. I think the choice depends on your casting style or preference. The new Mangrove Coast review makes it tempting. I did some parking lot casts last week with a 6 weight LK Legacy and thought it pretty damn good. Mangrove Coast is supposed to be a bit softer.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Absolutely correct about casting style! My strength has been mitigated a bit by that bout with cancer 6-years-ago and it really doesn't bother me that instead of blasting a Sage Salt XXX, I can do just fine with a Sage Maverick. Just fine to me, means just fine in distance in accuracy in consistency.


----------



## Mallard1100 (Dec 18, 2021)

I have the 2 in and 8, 9, and 10wt. Really like all of them although I wish I had a chance to try the 2x.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I've fished a 7 wt Mangrove for years and find it better on calmer days from the skiff for shorter shots. I have not liked it for carrying a lot of line on windy days. Also have an 8wt Axiom 2 and love it overall as it's a perfect blend of power and finesse. My son fishes a 7 wt A2X and after much testing, he did overlain it with SA Grand Slam 8 wt line. I now have a 6 wt Mangrove Coast it it seems to have a soft tip but has the power to get a fly out (weighted fly) in winds less than 15, but I'm mostly fishing a 6 in winds <10.


----------



## Michael 1911 (8 mo ago)

bryson said:


> Has anyone compared the TFO Axiom II and II-X back to back in a 9wt? Not looking at other brands right now, since I have some store credit with TFO. I'm trying to make the decision today, but haven't been able to throw either.
> 
> I've heard great reviews for both, but I don't know how many are overlining the 2X. I had the original Axiom in the 9wt and had to throw a 10wt line to make it feel right for me. I already have a 10wt, so I don't want to buy a 9wt that ends up being basically another 10wt.
> 
> ...


I have BVK the Axiom and the Axiomllx. I enjoy fishing them all I got the llX for a trip last spring and have fallen in love with it. I find that it casts short just fine. I have used it to cast to bass and to sharks. Like you my rod are loaded with true line weights. It has the backbone to push into the wind and make the long cast.


----------

